# Hadronyche formidabilis takes a cricket



## josh_r (Aug 1, 2012)

This spider is hadronyche formidabilis, the northern tree dwelling funnel web spider. This is the largest of the funnel web spiders, at a maxinum size of a 2 inch body. This girl is about 1-5/8 inches. I would say a full on adult could have a potential legspan of 4 inches. These are incredibly cool spiders! As you can see in my video, this particular spider is NOT aggressive AT ALL!!! I can poke her with something and she won't even rear up. Just really chill. Enjoy!














and here is a video....

[YOUTUBE]IIYLyJyN6Ak[/YOUTUBE]

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## John Apple (Aug 1, 2012)

very cool...after talking with Josh ....he said these things are on the tree trunks and the canopy....very cool


----------



## josh_r (Aug 1, 2012)

Apparently, you and I are the only ones that think these are cool........


----------



## Matty9557 (Aug 1, 2012)

I think they're cool


----------



## josh_r (Aug 1, 2012)

Matty9557 said:


> I think they're cool


Yeah, but you live here and see how cool they are in person. I didn't like funnel webs AT ALL until I saw them in person, now I'm quite fond of them.


----------



## Matty9557 (Aug 1, 2012)

I didn't like them until recently either, they used to just scare me, and I was looking at preserved specimens which don't look anywhere near as good. A friend of mine found a formidabilis on Saturday, it was apparently a lot more aggresive than yours.


----------



## josh_r (Aug 1, 2012)

Where did he find it? O'reily???


----------



## Matty9557 (Aug 2, 2012)

Around there, they're apparently really common around that area. I'm going to message the teacher for the location when I get home.


----------



## josh_r (Aug 2, 2012)

It's funny, we are talking about this on an american board....


----------



## John Apple (Aug 2, 2012)

josh_r said:


> It's funny, we are talking about this on an american board....


well Josh we appreciate the talk and pics brother


----------



## josh_r (Aug 3, 2012)

John Apple said:


> well Josh we appreciate the talk and pics brother


I know you do Mr Apple. I posted this stuff for you and no one else anyway. That way, you know what you're in for when you come visit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stan Schultz (Aug 3, 2012)

josh_r said:


> It's funny, we are talking about this on an american board....


Arachnoboards is no longer just American, and hasn't been for a long time. Look at the profile panels to the left of this and other posts. There are lots of people from the U.K., eastern European countries, South Africa, the Philippines, Singapore, mainland China (!), and many more.

See? Now you need to watch what you say!

:biggrin:


----------



## josh_r (Aug 4, 2012)

Pikaia said:


> Arachnoboards is no longer just American, and hasn't been for a long time. Look at the profile panels to the left of this and other posts. There are lots of people from the U.K., eastern European countries, South Africa, the Philippines, Singapore, mainland China (!), and many more.
> 
> See? Now you need to watch what you say!
> 
> :biggrin:


Maybe you should take your own advice. My comment had nothing to do with whether arachnoboards was american or not. My comment had to do with my friend and I discussing going to a locality to collect in Australia on an american board when we have our own board for that.... where no one really cares about Aussie inverts anyway. For you to tell me to watch what I say in uncalled for and not neccessary.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Matty9557 (Aug 4, 2012)

I grabbed photos of the smaller one we got today. It's abdomen is really strange, it is really irregular. I'll remove the mites tomorrow. Hope you don't mind me jimming in on your thread.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## josh_r (Aug 4, 2012)

Post pictures of their weird burrows in trees


----------



## Matty9557 (Aug 4, 2012)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stan Schultz (Aug 5, 2012)

josh_r said:


> Maybe you should take your own advice. My comment had nothing to do with whether arachnoboards was american or not. My comment had to do with my friend and I discussing going to a locality to collect in Australia on an american board when we have our own board for that.... where no one really cares about Aussie inverts anyway. For you to tell me to watch what I say in uncalled for and not neccessary.


*WHOA BIG FELLA! THAT WASN'T A CRITICISM! TRUST ME!* I meant no disrespect, although in rereading it I can see where you might take it the wrong way. My bad. It's one of the shortcomings of this medium... We can't see the grin on each other's faces. And apparently the smilies don't work so good either!

Sorry to cause the misunderstanding.


----------



## josh_r (Aug 5, 2012)

Pikaia said:


> *WHOA BIG FELLA! THAT WASN'T A CRITICISM! TRUST ME!* I meant no disrespect, although in rereading it I can see where you might take it the wrong way. My bad. It's one of the shortcomings of this medium... We can't see the grin on each other's faces. And apparently the smilies don't work so good either!
> 
> Sorry to cause the misunderstanding.


HAHAHA! You called me big fella. Pikaia, No disrespect taken. Just a simple misunderstanding. My apologies for jumping the gun


----------



## Webless (Jun 19, 2013)

Hey great thread guys  Hey Josh, Whats crackin!


----------



## josh_r (Jun 20, 2013)

Webless said:


> Hey great thread guys  Hey Josh, Whats crackin!


CHILLIN IN PERU!!!! What about you???


----------



## aSpiderificGirl (Jun 25, 2013)

Wow really cool thread (especially to this American who can only dream of seeing one of these beautiful beasties in person, for now)!!  Please don't hesitate to post any more pics or vids of these incredibly cool funnel webs..this totally made my day!  :worship:


----------

